#  > TEST FORUM >  > Forum om te testen >  >  Status

## Dj-Sjors

Wanneer ga je nou van Newbie naar Rookie en van Rookie naar Runner-up enz.

rest weet iemand die uit zijn hoofd?

En gaat het op berichten dat je andere status krijgt of kijken jullie naar de inhoud van een bericht? De kennis ervan...?

----------


## Ahmed Al Dayri

Ik heb geen idee, maar wat maakt het uit wat voor "status" je hebt?
Heeft iig niks te maken met je hoeveelheid kennis

----------


## ralph

Het gaat aan de hand van de berichten teller.

Wat door de overige forum deelnemers niet op prijs wordt gesteld is het plaatsen van one-liners, chat sessies, onzin berichten.

----------


## Funmaker

*bump*

vond de vorige "status" aanduiding leuker
nu zijn er de sterretjes voor heen de term newbie, rookie,....

voor de mensen die denken dat dat hun real live status is/was is dat niet zo  :Wink:

----------


## MEEO Licht en Geluid

Inderdaad, en ergens vind ik het zelfs irritant. Tijdens het lezen van berichten wordt je oog getrokken door de sterren :Frown: 
Is er misschien mogelijkheid om dit terug te draaien? :Big Grin: 

Om toch even ontopic te blijven en aan de vraag van de TS een antwoord te verbinden
< 50 = newbie
50 - 100 = Rookie
100 - 500 = Runner-Up
500 - 1000 = Ace
> 1000 Vetarian (schrijf je dat zo?)

Teminste dat dacht ik :Big Grin:

----------


## moderator

Zodra alle deelnemers een werkend mailadres hebben opgegeven gaan we weer wat creatiefs verzinnen voor de berichten teller ( who gives a f*ck!)

deal?

----------


## Outline

Mijn mailadres werkt hoor...

*ben nooit de beroerdste om...*

----------


## moderator

Mooi, nog een paar honderd te gaan dan :Cool:

----------


## Outline

Bekijk het van de positieve kant: je hebt er al 1 gehad!  :Wink: 

Overigens, is het een idee om de ledenlijst eens op te schonen? Heb het al eens eerder aangekaart en weet dat de Gigs tegenwoordig ook niks meer kosten, maar toch. Staat wat netter, naar mijn mening. Zie het als een soort klantenlijst!

----------


## moderator

De ledenlijst wordt opgeschoond "as we speak"

Leden die nul berichten hebben achtergelaten en het laatste jaar niet meer hebben ingelogd worden afgevoerd van de ledenlijst.
Wanneer mensen alsnog besluiten om te gaan deelnemen is een nieuw profiel zo door hen aangemaakt!

De ledenlijst wordt nog verder opgeschoond, wel zijn we hier terughoudend in, er zijn grote aantallen leden die geregistreerd staan, wel lezen, maar niet actief deelnemen aan de discussies. De registratie als lid maakt het voor hen stukken overzichtelijker om reeds gelezen onderwerpen te herkennen.

Wij zien de lezers inderdaad als klanten en wij hopen dat de deelnemsr J&H ook als leverancier zien.

----------


## Outline

Vooral leverancier in relatief veel humor... Valt nog genoeg te behalen hier!

Snap dat jullie terughoudend zijn, maar als je nooit geen bericht hebt achter gelaten en ook al een jaar niet meer bent ingelogd... Ik denk dat er zo nog genoeg leden in de lijst blijven die (voor nu?) weer een jaar(?) respijt hebben.

----------


## Funmaker

mijn e-mail is altijd al in orde geweest  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  dus dat zijn er al 2 dus nu nog wat was het eerst 100  :Stick Out Tongue:  dan nu nog 98 te gaan  :Cool: 

Ik ken genoeg sites die het (tot mijn soms ergernis) die leden laten staan en als men dan geen goede zoekfunctie heeft is men gezien  :Smile: 

dank u wel  :Smile:

----------


## moderator

Die humor zal ik maar als compliment zien :Stick Out Tongue: 

2 die wel kloppen, maak der maar drie van, die van mij klopt ook...zo kloppen er een heleboel uiteraard!
De mensen die geen juist mailadres in hun profiel hebben vermeld, die hebben dar geen last van, maar ik zie het doel niet van een status systeem wat gebasseerd is op het aantal geplaatste berichten. Hoogstens kun je in samenhang met de registratiedatum bezien of iemand erg actief is of niet, maar over de inhoud van de berichten zegt het niets.

Mijn opmerking over: "eerst de mailadressen" mag dus in de context worden gezien van: eerst de belangrijke zaken.

We laten geen leden staan, wordt juist actief opgeruimd!
Was al een poosje niet gedaan, maar heeft na de overgang naar de huidige software weer de volledige maar niet onverdeelde aandacht van de eindbeheerder.

----------


## Outline

> Die humor zal ik maar als compliment zien



Zo was het ook bedoeld.

Status was grappig gevonden, maar zie liever een optie die bij het uitloggen vraagt of ik de nog ongelezen postings als ongelezen wil bewaren zodat ik ook halverwege kan uitloggen zonder dat ik alles kwijt ben.

Of heb ik iets gemist?

Mailadressen van Forummers: belangrijk voor jullie? Zoja, in elk onderdeel verzoek om juist adres door te geven. Zo niet, wordt je verwijderd.

Denk dat je met het verwijderen op basis van geen posting/jaar niet ingelogd zijn toch aardig ver moet kunnen komen. Geen automatische functie van te maken? Scheelt jullie weer werk!

----------


## moderator

Was niet te automatiseren, maar de ledenlijst is helemaal bijgewerkt...
Scheelt ook wer iets in de performance!!

Je andere vraag is volgens mij technischer dan in mijn straatje als modje ligt.
Ik ben absoluut a-technisch, of het moet om de kantelfrequentie gaan :Big Grin: 

Antwoord laat ik graag even aan de admin over.

----------


## Outline

We wachten af.

----------


## Funmaker

lijkt me anders niet zo heel moeilijk:

je waarschuwt eerst alle mensen op het forum mbv een sticky/pm/... van het fenomeen dat ze een juist mail adres moeten hebben of men verliest zijn/haar account. mss hier ook een beetje rekening houden met een fatsoenlijk tijdsinterval voor de minder frequente bezoekers enzo.

Daarnaast kan men dan een (her) activatie link versturen naar alle adressen. (zo eentje in de trend dat je krijgt als je een nieuw account hebt aangemaakt)
als men deze niet aanklikt, opent... dan wordt men na tijd x verwijdert ofzo....

maar de vervelende kant aan deze zaak is dat men dan een probleem heeft met mensen die geen juist e-mail adres ingeven en niet regelmatig komen kijken....

En daarnaast heb je geen geldig e-mail adres nodig om je account hier te activeren? eens opzoeken of ik zo een mail kan vinden...

edit: ik heb mijn activatie mail terug gevonden dus de actieve leden zouden hier toch normaal wel een geldig e-mail adres hebben me dunkt  :Confused:

----------


## moderator

Jij bent lid vanaf 2006....er zijn mensen al wat langer lid...
Wanneer je aanneemt dat iemand in de tussentijd een paar keer van provider en/of mailadres is gewisseld, dan kan je je ook wel indenken dat niet alles meer synchroon loopt.

Ben alleen van mening dat mijn zijdelingse opmerking wat te ver wordt uitvergroot, ik vroeg niet om suggesties, opperde slechts dat het vermelden van een sterretje of benaming bij aantal posts geen hoge prioriteit heeft.
Toch dank voor het meedenken.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Jij bent lid vanaf 2006....er zijn mensen al wat langer lid...
> Wanneer je aanneemt dat iemand in de tussentijd een paar keer van provider en/of mailadres is gewisseld, dan kan je je ook wel indenken dat niet alles meer synchroon loopt.
> 
> Ben alleen van mening dat mijn zijdelingse opmerking wat te ver wordt uitvergroot, ik vroeg niet om suggesties, opperde slechts dat het vermelden van een sterretje of benaming bij aantal posts geen hoge prioriteit heeft.
> Toch dank voor het meedenken.



enne, wel eens van spamfilters gehoord?? Als je 15000 mails de deur uitdoet gaan er een paar erg recht overeind staan

----------


## Rock On

Toppunt van brutaliteit zou ik zo zeggen; 1 dag na het opschonen van het ledenbestand is het al raak...  :Embarrassment:  Onder aan de thread....

http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/liv...en-desk-2.html

De jongens die de spam-engines verzinnen worden steeds handiger. Op mijn Wanadoo account wordt ik er ook al helemaal moedeloos van (tussen de 60 en de 100 per dag).

Ik hoop dat er snel iets echt werkends op gevonden wordt!

----------


## axs

> Ik hoop dat er snel iets echt werkends op gevonden wordt!



Een goede spamoplossing op serverniveau zelf.
Hier sindsdien nog erg weinig problemen, terwijl er vroeger er een 150 per dag doorkwamen, nu nog 2 per maand max...

----------


## admin

Mensen: blijven melden die spammers! Ik pak dit vrijwel meteen op.

Spam houden wij tegen met een hardwarematige oplossing: de barracuda ... :-)

----------


## partydrivein

ben niet zo'n hele slimme op de pc  :Embarrassment:  wat is de "baracuda"?
soort virus? :Confused:

----------


## admin

Je moet hier maar eens kijken.

Barracuda Networks - Worldwide leader in email and Web security

----------

